# Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware



## SirForce (27. Dezember 2011)

*Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware / Low-Budget PC Konfiguration*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nach langem überlegen mich jetzt entschlossen, mir meinen PC doch selbst zusammen  zu bauen (das liebe Budget ist schuld daran) und frage mich jetzt, wo ihr eure Hardware kauft. Wichtig ist für mich vorallem der möglichst günstige Preis, aber natürlich auch die Zuverflässigkeit des Händlers.

Ein Beispiel, ich hab mir die GameStar 01/12 gekauft, weil dort Konfigurationsvorschläge für selbstbau-PCs drinn stehen. Dort wird zum Beispiel als CPU die *"AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE"* empfohlen und mit einem ca. Preis von 90€ angegeben. Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und unter 100€ finde ich nichts (amazon, hardwareversand.de, ebay oder einfach guenstiger/bzw billiger.de). Sind die Angaben von der GameStar einfach utopisch bzw geschönigt oder gabs dort in den letzten Wochen extreme Preisschwankungen (bei den Festplatten Made in Thailand hab ich es ja schon mitbekommen, aber bei AMD Prozessoren?).

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

PS.: Ich weis, ich könnte auch im GameStar Forum nachfragen, aber hier hab ich schon einen Account und gute Erfahrung gemacht, was solche Fragen angeht, deswegen wollte ich es erstmal so probieren


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Die AMD-Prozessoren sind in den letzten 3-4 Wochen eher etwas teurer geworden, auch zB bei Intel sind es 10-20€ mehr beim i5-2500k als vot 3-4 Wochen. Der Artikel wurde sicher zu einem Zeitpunkt erstellt, als der X4 955 für 90-95€ zu haben war, dann haben die dann noch gedacht "teurer wird es nicht, also sagen wir 90€", und schon haste den Salat 

Liegt bestimmt auch an Weihnachten, weil da viele Leute aufrüsten bzw. nen neuen PC zusammenstellen wollen. Da steigt die Nachfrage dann an, und zB AMD will sicher im Moment eher die neuen Bulldozer an den Mann bringen, so dass die ggf. nicht so viele "alte" X4 hersteller und das Angebot dann nochmal etwas geringer wird als die Nachfrage es gern hätte.



Ansonsten sind shops wie hardwareversand.de immer günstig, oder auch mindfactoty, hoh.de... bei alternate.de ist es meist teurer, aber auch da kann ein einzelner Artikel mal sehr günstig sein. und amazon ist auch mal so, mal so.


----------



## SirForce (27. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## SirForce (27. Dezember 2011)

'tschuldigung für den Doppelpost und den eigentlich falschen Thread, aber mir schießt gerade eine kleine und kurze Frage durch den Kopf.
Bei dem System das mir in der Gamestar vorgeschlagen wird (Preis ca. 500€) wird mir als Netzteil das *Antec High Current Gamer 620 Watt* empfohlen, ich frag mich nur ob das nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist und nicht auch das selbe Netzteil mit 520W reichen würde. Hab momentan den oben genannten Prozessor, eine XFX HD 6870 Dual Fan und ein Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 als Wunschkomponenten drinn. 

Nochmals sorry das ich den Thread hier etwas zweckentfremde, eventuell sollte ich auch den Titel mal anpassen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

520W sollten auch reichen. An sich würden sogar 280W reichen, wenn das Netzeil wirklich perfekt ausbalanciert ist (die Watt bei einem Netzeil sind auf versch. Leitungen verteilt, und wenn die Leitung ausgelastet ist, nutzt es nix, wenn auf der anderen noch zB 100W über sind). Markennetzteile haben idT gut verteilte Werte, aber "perfekt" wäre halt reiner Zufall, daher nimmt man in Deinem Fall zB eher 500-600W, obwohl der PC an sich niemals mehr als 250-300W verbrauchen wird. Bei noName würde man wiederum eher 100-200W mehr nehmen, da zB ein noname mit 600W oft nicht besser als ein Markennetzteil mit 400W ist.

Ich hab nen X4 965, 2 Festplatten, DVD-LW und eine AMD 6870 mit einem schon 7 Jahre alten 480W-Tagan-Netzteil problemlos laufen.


Mit nem "besseren" Netzteil würdest Du halt zukunftssicherer sein.


----------



## SirForce (27. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, abermals vielen Dank. Ich hatte ganze vergessen zu erwähnen das ich noch eine SSD und eine normale HDD im PC laufen habe, deswegen ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht schlecht wenn ich zum teureren 620W Netzteil greife!

Vg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Naja, der Mehrverbrauch ist minimal. Aber etwas mehr Watt schadet ja nicht, außer dem Geldbeutel


----------



## DocCox (3. Januar 2012)

Hey,

also ich hab' mir vor kurzem auch nen neuen PC gekauft und den bei Mindfactory bestellt... Aber im allgemeinen wuerde ich sagen, dass du am besten bei versch. Shops denselben Warenkorb anlegst und dann eben (inkl. Versand) vergleichst...

Kleiner Tipp zu Mindfactory: Die haben sog. "Midnightshopping", d.h. wenn du nach 12 Uhr bestellst entfallen die Versandkosten 

Gruß Cox


----------

